# W R Case & sons knives



## Flying Crane (Oct 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this knife maker?  What is their reputation for quality?

Thanks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2018)

Like I said in your other post, use to be very good, don't know much about the quality these days


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 1, 2018)

Whoa, I tried to fix my typo and simply thought I had failed.  I did not realize I made two threads...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2018)

It happens.

I use to have an in at Case....but my cousin went and divorced her husband....now....nothin....she had her nerve.....never even checked with me first


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this knife maker?  What is their reputation for quality?
> 
> Thanks.





Flying Crane said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this knife maker?  What is their reputation for quality?
> 
> Thanks.


I think they date back to the late 1800's. I think they are still as good a pocket knife for day to day use as you will find.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 2, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I think they date back to the late 1800's. I think they are still as good a pocket knife for day to day use as you will find.



1889


----------

